# DS #2596: N+ (USA)



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3568^^
*THERE ARE NO ROM FILES ON GBATEMP - ANY LINKS/REQUESTS WILL RESULT IN AN INSTANT ACCOUNT BAN.*


----------



## marko1986 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is the first game in months that I will try! Finally something..


----------



## Jackreyes (Aug 27, 2008)

YES!
Thank the lord!!!

Will play... NOW!


----------



## Prime (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh cool.

Thanks for posting


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 27, 2008)

Finally JPH decided to dump it eh!? 

lol, Let's see now if it's really good


----------



## amptor (Aug 27, 2008)

nice I wonder what it's about, people have been begging everywhere for it for the past few days


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 27, 2008)

I like how you can rate the maps on WiFi. Havnt tried it yet but there's a Rate button there >__> lol.


----------



## Prime (Aug 27, 2008)

Just tried it out, no bad.

This will keep me playing untill line rider comes out.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2008)

If you have the nfo then please post it here, thanks


----------



## Kbs (Aug 27, 2008)

Yay finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to go find a site to download it off of :\


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 27, 2008)

CODE      ______      _           _ _____________         _______  ..xenophobia
_____|    /______)\___ _____/(_\____  \_   |_________\____  \_____________
\    |   /   _/_____  \_ _____ \|  _)  |_  |   _____ \|  _\  \__________  \
\__   _/__  __/__  \_  \    |  \_ \____/  ²   |   |  \  \____/    |_/ _)  \
/       / _\   |   |   \___|   /  | _|   _   |_  |   \_ |   \_   |_  \_   \_
_/   |___/___    |___|     /____/___| \____|    /__     /_     /____/___|    /
\____|      \)____/  |____/                |___/  \)___/  \___/         |___/
. . p r e s e n t s

N+
Â Atari

+?-// Release Information //-?-???-?????????????????--???????????????--????--+
?
| Store Date ..... 08/27/2008                                                ·
: Release Date ... 08/27/2008                                                :
· Filesize ....... 64 mbit                                                   |
?
+??-??-???????????????-?????????????-??????????????--// Game Information //-?+
?
|
http://ds.ign.com/objects/924/924308.html                                  :
·

+-// Release Notes //-?????????????????---????????????????????????--???????--+
?
|
: Nothing. At all.
·


+-// Greetings //-????????-??????????????-????????????????????-????????????--+
?
|
LGC, SUPREMACY, SQUiRE                                                     :
·

+-// Group News //??-??????????????-?????????-???????????-??????????-???????-+
?
|                                                                            ·
: Suppliers: [email protected]                                                 :
·                                                                            |
?
+???????????????????????????????+
? x e n o p h o b i a . 2 o o 8 ?
+??????????????????????????????-+


----------



## CheatingSoi (Aug 27, 2008)

What is everyone talking about? As far as I can tell it hasn't been dumped anywhere.


----------



## Prime (Aug 27, 2008)

NFO

I'd copy and paste it but the format mucks up, even if i put it in 
	
	



```

```
 tags

EDIT: 1NOOB beat me.



			
				CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> What is everyone talking about? As far as I can tell it hasn't been dumped anywhere.



LMAO!

If i wasn't dumped then this topic wouldn't have been made in the first place. You are just not looking hard enough.


----------



## Kbs (Aug 27, 2008)

CheatingSoi said:
			
		

> What is everyone talking about? As far as I can tell it hasn't been dumped anywhere.


I found it on the only ROM site I use.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 27, 2008)

OH YAYS.


----------



## Vermilion (Aug 27, 2008)

Romulation ?


----------



## Prime (Aug 27, 2008)

Well done Vermilion. You win.

Want a cookie?

EDIT: This is kind of a must wanted release by fellow 'Tempers, maybe a big red notice saying GBAtemp.net don't host roms is in order?


----------



## Prophet (Aug 27, 2008)

Here's the nfo if it's still needed, uploaded it.

http://uploaded.to/?id=f0nbx9


----------



## xJonny (Aug 27, 2008)

Vermilion said:
			
		

> ---------


Has there been some subliminal messaging in some posts or something because it's like everywhere people are mentioning roms sites recently


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm. Does it play like on the 360? Physics and all that stuff, fluid 60 fps? If not, how's the PSP version?


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 27, 2008)

Drama! Hype! Yay! Etc!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 27, 2008)

Yay, it plays just as well as on the 360! It may not be as fluid but it's enough to enjoy if you played the 360 version


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2008)

1NOOB, Prime, and Prophet:
Thank you guys, NFO Uploaded


----------



## Draxi (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh I remember the Flash Game (HA HA is was great)

Now is finally come to DS Hurray!


----------



## Forstride (Aug 27, 2008)

I've only played through the first 2 episodes, and it's amazing!  I love the levels, and the level editor seems nice, although awkward to use IMO.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 27, 2008)

Dudes, this is kickass.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2008)

LOL @ Warning


----------



## Defiance (Aug 27, 2008)

Yay!  *Goes to down- I mean buy.*


----------



## Prime (Aug 27, 2008)

Icon:


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 27, 2008)

marko1986 said:
			
		

> This is the first game in months that I will try! Finally something..


Same here. Haven't touched my DS in months either, but I'll definetely be playing this gem/


----------



## Killerbon (Aug 27, 2008)

I found the game on my own, now playing it on my ds. Its freakin' amazing!


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 27, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Icon:



*Uploaded
THANKS! *


----------



## noONE (Aug 27, 2008)

oh dear god.. no.. not today :/ 
i just sent my DS to repair today.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and now N+ gets dumped? awww..

i hope i'll be able to borrow my sis DS..


----------



## Zenith94 (Aug 27, 2008)

OMG THIS GAME IS SO AWESOME.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2008)

Having to play this on no$gba, left DS at my parents over the weekend.  Can't get it back for a few weeks, might pay to get it sent over seeing there's a ton of great looking games out soon.

Game is great, various reviews say those who played the original will have problems with the controls at first but to me they seem the same.

Done a shed load of levels so far, great package.


----------



## -Mew- (Aug 27, 2008)

YESSS!!!


----------



## CJL18 (Aug 27, 2008)

love this game


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 27, 2008)

I played this on my laptop during classes in college


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 27, 2008)

GAAAAAAAASP.

On one of the last two remaining ROM sites on the net, I found it.  XD


----------



## -Mew- (Aug 27, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> I played this on my laptop during classes in college


I'm going to do the same expect on the DS


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

OK, so I just did the tutorial levels, and it said I unlocked Red Ninja, yet when I go to unlockables, nothing and when I go to options, the Ninja Colour option doesn't do anything. Anyone else have this?

Awesome game BTW.


----------



## Endogene (Aug 27, 2008)

haa was waiting for this one, shame that my usual site got closed down...


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 27, 2008)

I needa find a better rom site, well this game looks fun, see if google will help


----------



## cosmiccow (Aug 27, 2008)

wow, finally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it really lives up to my expectations. awesomest game in a long time


----------



## Seraph (Aug 27, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> marko1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean you guys skipped Rhythm Tengoku Gold(well, it's been 1 month)!?  Or just waiting for the English release?  Or just have no interest in RT?

Wasn't that excited for this game, doesn't seem like a game that keeps me interested for a while, but I guess I'll have to try it out later when I'm not busy with another game(MGS4 at the moment).  Seems everyone is saying it's good.


----------



## kedest (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I have no idea what to expect from this game, but your comments do make it look like something I should play


----------



## BiscuitBee (Aug 27, 2008)

-Mew- said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think Lode Runner... if the lode runner guy was a ninja

EDIT: There I go dating myself with old games.


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 27, 2008)

Game seems ok. Not as good as expected. Presenation feels a little empty, it's weird. And the music... What the hell? I was looking forward to some decent chiptunage but all I got was some horribly repetitive (being an understatement) crap excuse for 8bit music. Turned music off.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, it's definitely N+. I must say, it feels a lot more natural playing it like this than on the keyboard. That said, this game is so, so over-rated. It is great, but the gushing by critics and players alike is (much like the adulation associated with the upcoming Mega Man 9) greatly misplaced, in my opinion. It's a nice bit of old-school fun with really cool physics, but it ain't the second coming....


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

I hear you, it's fun, but definately been helped by the hype machine.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 27, 2008)

whats the wifi for?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess I'll see what all the hype is about... :/


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Aug 27, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> whats the wifi for?


Leaderboard and rating custom stages/downloading them, I think.  Don't quote me on that.  =P

So far, the game seems pretty cool.  I get a weird Mega Man X vibe from it though.  XD


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 27, 2008)

This game is so cool =O.
Gameplay is perfect !!!


----------



## leinad (Aug 27, 2008)

So. my two cents:

1. The Plus style suxx... Pure ftw... I dont like those GFX. I first tought "nooooo, that sux" but then saw the option in the option menu [lol]

2. BLOOD! nooooo, blood is missing .... or , hey there is a "Blood" in the options menu. Turned it on.... still no blood. BUG!!!


----------



## Endogene (Aug 27, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> whats the wifi for?



you can share levels


----------



## Dominator (Aug 27, 2008)

Blood can be activated in option menu


----------



## leinad (Aug 27, 2008)

dominator said:
			
		

> Blood can be activated in option menu








 Done that, still no blood


----------



## Dominator (Aug 27, 2008)

When you die just a litle


----------



## LLCoolDave (Aug 27, 2008)

Am I missing something or does the game not save any highscores? I mean, it clearly displays the time and gold at the end of a level, but I can neither find an option to view any scores nor the option to play any level from an episode individually. Either the online best time feature for the maps is bugged or people have already hacked it, too. Some of those times are literally impossible.

Besides that, pretty true to the original.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 27, 2008)

IS THIS GORE IN A E GAME?!? I thought they would have removed it.


----------



## Praetor192 (Aug 27, 2008)

I think the release list got messed up... I have been to 4 sites with lists of releases (here, another news-only release site, and 2 rom sites) and each one has a different list for the past 5-10 releases. Something is wrong.


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 27, 2008)

not sure about the "gore" you are talking abut, but i just walked on a innocent red dot on the ground, next thing i know is my limbs bouncying around the map


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 27, 2008)

leetcakes said:
			
		

> not sure about the "gore" you are talking abut, but i just walked on a innocent red dot on the ground, next thing i know is my limbs bouncying around the map


Exactly. Limbs flying everywhere.


----------



## 300megs (Aug 27, 2008)

I picked up a card a gamestop ages ago with codes to unlock 25 levels for both the DS and the PSP versions of the game i found the card moments ago and why not share.

input in the unlockables screen:

DS: Hold down the L and R shoulder buttons, then input A-B-A-B-A-A-B

PSP: Hold down the L and R shoulder buttons, then input X-O-X-O-X-X-O


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Can anyone else confirm/deny that completing the tutorial does not unlock the red ninja even though it says it does?


----------



## K2Valor (Aug 27, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Can anyone else confirm/deny that completing the tutorial does not unlock the red ninja even though it says it does?


It unlocked fine for me.


----------



## Vermilion (Aug 27, 2008)

Just mentioned it, no link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, it's a really good game, but sooooooooo repetitive...


----------



## bunnybreaker (Aug 27, 2008)

K2Valor said:
			
		

> bunnybreaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn it! How did you change the colour? In the unlockables menu, or the regular options, or some other way?

Also, what card are you using? I'm using an R4 with 1.18 firmware.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 27, 2008)

jph took his time ....


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm,it's fun,but I prefare the 360 version.


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 27, 2008)

This game is extremely overhyped..
And the blood option doesn't work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

But it's fun!


----------



## JPH (Aug 27, 2008)

armagedalbeebop said:
			
		

> jph took his time ....


I didn't dump this fucking game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game looks super awesome though (learned it was a flash game too) - can't wait to try it when I get home.


----------



## Killermech (Aug 27, 2008)

Hm, game is ok. Got tired of it after playing it for 2 hours, don't really see what all the hype is about. Imo Bangai-o spirits is ten times better than this.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 27, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> armagedalbeebop said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i was j\k


btw jph has n+


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 27, 2008)

This game sure took its sweet time getting released. Glad its finally out.


----------



## Vermilion (Aug 27, 2008)

Waiting for the EUR version of BangaiO


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm. Is it just me or does this seem.... not quite right? I know it wasn't developed by the original folks but the physics of it all just seems..... off a bit.

Same goes for the PSP version. Maybe it's just me, who knows. Regardless, the 360 XBLA version is still the best IMO.


----------



## playallday (Aug 27, 2008)

This game was OK. As a big N PC fan I wasn't that happy.



			
				shaunj66 said:
			
		

> And the music... What the hell? I was looking forward to some decent chiptunage but all I got was some horribly repetitive (being an understatement) crap excuse for 8bit music. Turned music off.


I'm working at that now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## alkasetz (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm, tried this on my R4 (1.18) and it hangs on the logo...

Anyone else get this, or am I missing something?


----------



## manaphy4ever (Aug 27, 2008)

this game is very nice and levels are very excellent  not like Inazuma Eleven because that game is the best on japan this month will be on america will be this game of the month  and one thing commando steeldisaster when its come it's been released on gamefaqs i read on 25 august and now its 27 august we have to wait until they dump it


----------



## GuardianHX (Aug 27, 2008)

It's not as good as I expected it to be, but it's still very fun. :3

This game feels a bit "heavier" then the PC version, when you die the limbs fall REALLY fast and his body doesn't flop around as much as it used to. Looks like they ripped out half of the animation level to the physics and dumbed down the body's collision (It hits the ground and stays there, no bouncing or flailing around anymore. ;-

Also, it's super easy so far. The PC version was very frustrating (Yet fun), and this is just... Simplistic. ;-;

Oh well, I still enjoy it alot.

Note:
For those of you who haven't played any other version of N+, go try N for the PC (Or Mac) to get a feel for why we all love it.


----------



## Prime (Aug 28, 2008)

300megs said:
			
		

> I picked up a card a gamestop ages ago with codes to unlock 25 levels for both the DS and the PSP versions of the game i found the card moments ago and why not share.
> 
> input in the unlockables screen:
> 
> ...




on the ds the b button takes you back to the main menu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no way of entering the code on the screen.


----------



## incognito54 (Aug 28, 2008)

The game feels a bit dumbed down when compared to the PC version, but it's still fun.
But the music SUCKS! The worst music I ever heard in a game!
The Game Music Composers Guild should ban Greg Fox (5Limbs), Monster Knia (CMP Studios) and Simbolik (Simbolik Music).


----------



## Icey (Aug 28, 2008)

I love the music. haha. Seriously. I'm not afraid to go against the mob of people who dislike it, I really enjoy it. And I've been waiting forever so MOTHERFUCKING YeZ N+ IZ FINALLAY HEERE! Ok, I'm calm. Time to play, byez.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 28, 2008)

bunnybreaker said:
			
		

> Can anyone else confirm/deny that completing the tutorial does not unlock the red ninja even though it says it does?



I unlocked the red ninja by playing the tutorial. If you want to choose it, go to options, and you'll see two colors red and black (maybe more). Choose red for a red ninja


----------



## bobrules (Aug 28, 2008)

the hype made me try it, but I don't like it.


----------



## tshu (Aug 28, 2008)

I have not played DS in 3 years. Maybe I will play this. I hope that it is fun.


----------



## Truliche (Aug 28, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> 300megs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, what do you think L+R is for? Genius.

Anyways, the code works but all it does it expand the unlockables menu, also I don't get what those map packs are, I unlocked coop map pack and yet I still have 103 levels which I already had since I first booted up the game.

Also how do you select the extra music and the additional animations and stuff?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 28, 2008)

This is one of the most boring games I've played since FFIV, I don't see why it's getting so much attention


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 28, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> This is one of the most boring games I've played since FFIV, I don't see why it's getting so much attention



I'm going to kill you quickly and painlessly before someone tortures you to death.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 28, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have seen this coming :x


----------



## playallday (Aug 28, 2008)

For anyone who wants to see how the music is going, go here.



			
				Sephiroth said:
			
		

> This is one of the most boring games I've played since FFIV, I don't see why it's getting so much attention


WHAT?!? I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 28, 2008)

I never realized what the big deal was for the Flash original, and even after playing this I still don't. It's a flash game that people can waste money on. What's the big deal?


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 28, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> I never realized what the big deal was for the Flash original, and even after playing this I still don't. It's a flash game that people can waste money on. What's the big deal?


the liquid smooth gameplay

I'll be buying this game


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 28, 2008)

whats this game about?


----------



## Sephi (Aug 28, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> whats this game about?


You jump around and collect gold coins while avoiding traps and etc. Nothing special.


----------



## Macavity (Aug 28, 2008)

Not enough anime to hold the attention of posting legends like Sephiroth.


----------



## Tele-Pet (Aug 28, 2008)

I've been a fan of this game, as well other physics based games, for a while.  N was initially developed by a small team of, I think, about two people.  If you go over to MetaNet you'll quickly see the dedication they put into making games (they're currently working on a robot physics-based game!).  That's why I spent the money today to pick up N+.  This is the kind of thing that's worth supporting.  

That said, after playing through the first few levels, something feels amiss.  It feels smaller.  The pixels feel blocky compared to the crispness that was N on my Macintosh many years ago.  I still think it's way, way above average for a DS release though, and I'm looking forward to playing and testing the DS version a bit more.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Aug 28, 2008)

Macavity said:
			
		

> Not enough anime to hold the attention of posting legends like Sephiroth.



Hahaha nice


----------



## James B. (Aug 28, 2008)

100th comment? YaY! (:

Anyway, been fun so far. Controls are simple and easy to get used to!


Overall, a bunch of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## PuyoDead (Aug 28, 2008)

Macavity said:
			
		

> Not enough anime to hold the attention of posting legends like Sephiroth.



+1


----------



## JPH (Aug 28, 2008)

Loving this game so far.
The controls took me a little while to get used to (especially when sliding and jumping off walls, I've played too much NSMB and it just doesn't feel right!).
It looks relatively short, I'll probably beat it soon though.
Hell of a game, though, I love stuff you can just pick up and play.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ROM size  64Mbit



Just 8 megabytes?  Wouldn't hurt to try this I guess.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, this online is awesome.


----------



## Mei-o (Aug 28, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> You jump around and collect gold coins while avoiding traps and etc. Nothing special.


In short, "Ninja Mario".


----------



## Pizzaroo (Aug 28, 2008)

Damn, this game, in 30 minutes, was put into my top 3 games list, next to Pokemon yellow, thats right. Its now Pokemon Yellow, N+, Cooking Mama 2.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

FF FTW, they always say the code has expired, damn.
Gotta try NL, hey, I'm not naming the ROM site, 'kay? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (sometimes, it's fun messing around)

Downloading it, I'll try it soon, only 4MB? What kind of game worth this filesize?


----------



## blueskies (Aug 28, 2008)

Adding my 'YAY's for this game.  Loved the free flash one, now I'm gonna go love this _free_ ds version.
Wait, should I play this or my PS3 which finally arrived today?? Good thing I have tomorrow OFF!


----------



## Dwight (Aug 28, 2008)

Even after pirating it, I think that I'll buy it, just because of how awesome it is. I don't feel guilty pirating a game that is really meh, but if i enjoy the game, I feel that it's my duty as a gamer to support the people who made it.


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 28, 2008)

BULLSH!T     i hit the new game button and now my save is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











-.-


----------



## Joey90 (Aug 28, 2008)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> BULLSH!T     i hit the new game button and now my save is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








What did you think new game would do?

Though it would make more sense to have continue above new game, or have it selected by default...


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 28, 2008)

Why? What's N+ main menu like?


----------



## matrix121391 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quick Question: Why is the Select Episode grid so funny? It's like:

0  1  2  3  9  ?  ?  ?
4  5  6  7  8  ?  ?  ?
And so forth...

It's not linear...

Edit: Actually, two more questions. Are the "completed" colors supposed to be different? I've completed episodes 0-5, but episodes 0-3 are light yellow and 4-5 a darker yellow. Also, how important is collecting gold in this game? I hear it's only good for extending the timer. Any other purposes?


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 28, 2008)

matrix121391 said:
			
		

> Quick Question: Why is the Select Episode grid so funny? It's like:
> 
> 0  1  2  3  9  ?  ?  ?
> 4  5  6  7  8  ?  ?  ?
> ...



For menu:I think they where trying to be differant,but it's all a bit messy.
For gold:I thought I jusr extended time,but my brother said you can unlock stuff by getting it.



Im actually enjoying this,even if the graphics are a bit dull.
The hype was annoying though,made me think it was gonna be better than it was.


----------



## soliunasm (Aug 28, 2008)

Wasn't sure if it was mentioned,
5 Classic episodes from the PC version(Aka Atari Levels):
Hold L and R, press ABABAAB.
Go to the Episode select and press up when you are highlighted on 0.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2008)

There appears to be Level Packs that you can unlock.  How do you get them?


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh my god, finally a great and new game that works on the DS-X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: too bad they cut down the violence

edit2: Oh, you can explode xD But you can't bleed


----------



## Dingler (Aug 28, 2008)

You can enable blood in Options


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 28, 2008)

What's so awesome about theis game?
I'd test it but my ds is in an another room and I'm really too lazy to grab it out, download the ROM, copy to the MicroSD Card, turn my R4DS on, navigate to the game, click on start and play...baah, no, I'll pass on that right now ^.^

Does anyone knows when there'll be a EUR Version available?


----------



## Carnivean (Aug 28, 2008)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> What's so awesome about theis game?
> I'd test it but my ds is in an another room and I'm really too lazy to grab it out, download the ROM, copy to the MicroSD Card, turn my R4DS on, navigate to the game, click on start and play...baah, no, I'll pass on that right now ^.^
> 
> Does anyone knows when there'll be a EUR Version available?



Outside of the menus there's no real text in the game, a EU version would change so little it's not worth waiting for. And just go play the original it's basically the same thing.


----------



## Szyslak (Aug 28, 2008)

This is the most fun I've had on my DS in a while!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Started playing last night and I couldn't put it down.  For me, it's kinda like the bastard child of Super Metroid and Pitfall.  

Can't believe I never played the flash version. :facepalm:


----------



## teonintyfive (Aug 28, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> You can enable blood in Options


ok, thanks loads  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: It's not as much blood as I remember :/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 28, 2008)

Really feel this game is gonna rock and the number of pages show tht off


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 28, 2008)

Joey90 said:
			
		

> 1NOOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i hit it because when you start it  and you press a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a   because you dont care about the menu , you will hit new game

?????????


----------



## concealed identi (Aug 28, 2008)

So why is there no blood, even when it's enabled?


I don't normally care about things like that, but I thought it was one of the best things about the other versions; for as punishingly hard as the game got, it was always good to let out a cathartic laugh when you fuck up and your limbs trigger a nearly endless wave of bombs.


This game does feel really lazy, though. I mean, it can't be THAT hard to port a flash game over, and yet there's still some weird bugs. I finished the tutorial, and it said I unlocked the red ninja. Well, I didn't. It wasn't in the unlockables or in the color select screen. After I beat the first episode or two, it told me AGAIN that I unlocked the red ninja. This time, I did. There's been a few other weirdly sloppy glitches and stuff too.


Even so, this game rocks my fucking world. I'm buying this shit.


----------



## Osaka (Aug 28, 2008)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> Joey90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, im playing the psp version... and a few things are driving me insane. for one, the thing you mentioned. I also did this. 

who ever set up the buttons for the menus didn't seem to know what they were doing. for one, you keep hitting a a a(x for psp) to play the game and get into your file, and you end up making a new game AND saving over it at the same time.

the 2nd thing I have done twice now is I die and push START, trying to retry the level, but for some reason, they decided START would be the perfect place to put "leave the game without a confirmation and send you back to the title screen so you must start all over again."

I don't know why but something about this game is really frustrating me.


----------



## berlinka (Aug 28, 2008)

I played this for a bit, but I didn't find it exceptionally good. It's fun....a bit....but it reminded me a lot of Exit DS. If IGN said this was one of the best of 2008 then they're full of shit. Soul Bubbles! Now that's an original, cool, atmospheric and above all FUN game. This is just an okay game. Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Osaka (Aug 28, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> I played this for a bit, but I didn't find it exceptionally good. It's fun....a bit....but it reminded me a lot of Exit DS. If IGN said this was one of the best of 2008 then they're full of shit. Soul Bubbles! Now that's an original, cool, atmospheric and above all FUN game. This is just an okay game. Nothing more nothing less.


I agree. this game is just making me mad... and I'm not really sure why its marked as a puzzle game. I haven't seen one thing where I have to figure something out. the closest thing I have come to to figuring something out is trying to time the jump. that that's more like trial and error. just keep doing it over and over until you finally get it.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2008)

I have to say it does seem very boring at first, same with the 360 version but it got better.

But then this is one of those marmite type games, you either love it or you don't.


----------



## Master Mo (Aug 28, 2008)

This game is great. I`m loving the feeling. Somehow it reminds me of Prince of Persia...


----------



## concealed identi (Aug 28, 2008)

After I beat Episode 8 or 9, I got a message saying I unlocked the first map pack...but I noticed no new episodes were unlocked. Anybody know what exactly this means? I feel like it shouldn't be this confusing, but it seems weird that it would announce I got an unlockable and then not unlock anything.

Then again, it also said I unlocked the red ninja after the tutorial when it actually didn't, and then announced it again a few levels later when it actually did unlock. So I have no idea what going on haha.


----------



## playallday (Aug 28, 2008)

Dingler said:
			
		

> You can enable blood in Options


Isn't working for me (or its so little I can't see it). I'm using a SuperCard DS One.


----------



## Gangster (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, the Multiplayer part (not online) isnt working for me?!!?
Both DS with M3 real and newest Firmware, any suggestions??!?!

PLS HELP!!!


----------



## thedicemaster (Aug 28, 2008)

map packs are for use in local multiplayer games.

1 thing i find annoying is how the death screen responds to a button being hold down, instead of being pressed.
i usually die from a bad jump, which means i'm either still holding or just releasing the A button.
but this triggers the restart level, while i want to study the replay so i know how to jump better next time.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 28, 2008)

You can jump with the B button too.


----------



## soliunasm (Aug 28, 2008)

Seems like no one cared about the Atari pack code >.>
Anyway, some level packs are for multiplayer, some are for the normal game. Go to the Episode select on your normal game and press up when you're on the first row.


----------



## enarky (Aug 28, 2008)

Meh, absolutely overhyped. Not that I expected any different from a _flash_ game, though...


----------



## asuri (Aug 28, 2008)

the atari map packs are levls from the original flash game pretty good 

I hate episode 5 holy crap died 200 times before i luckily got back over those two slopes with mines


^^ kinda what i think too and in my opinion i like digimon better so far this game is more of pick up when you're bored


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 28, 2008)

I accidentally deleted my progress before and now I can't get past a level I have already done


----------



## paul3100 (Aug 28, 2008)

Not bad not bad but i can see my self getting sick of this game quite quickly, and unlike other puzzle games its not one you would want to come back to once you completed it or constantly got stuck on a very hard level.

Still been playing for a few hours today and enjoying so far :-) , graphics are not what this game is about though but great game play and it certainly delivers that.

Can anyone comment if the ds version is better or worse in gameplay/graphics and overall performance than the psp version?

paul


----------



## blu9987 (Aug 28, 2008)

enarky said:
			
		

> Meh, absolutely overhyped. Not that I expected any different from a _flash_ game, though...




Agreed.  I played a bit last night after hearing from a few friends "OMG N+ IS OUT"

I played the first few episodes or whatnot and found it to be decently fun, but not the 9/10 IGN gave it saying its one of the best games of the year for DS.
I'll give it another shot today before class


----------



## HBK (Aug 28, 2008)

Let's see IGN say that N+ is game of the year when they review KH 358/2 Days and some of September's games to come.

Still, major overhype, it's not as good as people say it is. Still, I reviewed it 6.0, and sincerely, that's what it deserves for terrible sound and repetitive game. Despite that, it's still a fun and enjoyable game to play once in a while.


----------



## dib (Aug 29, 2008)

It's not a bad game.  I just can't tolerate playing it because the single thing I hate most in any video game is replaying something, and this game intends for you to replay missions until you get it just right.  After I've jumped the same exact series of landmines five times to get to the part where I'm screwing up, only to die again, and then repeat from scratch, it gnaws at my brain and I have to drop it.

Critically, the much touted 'physics' are arbitrary.  This guy can jump about half way from one side of the area to the other under the right conditions, yet gravity magically becomes a factor when he happens to fall some amount a'la Donkey Kong.  Except unlike Donkey Kong, you can't ever really know just how far is acceptable and how much will make him explode and trigger a restart.

In a couple of the levels, the solution to pass some mines was to run slightly up a ramp, which somehow enables him to jump _higher_ than normal.  There's no introduction to this, it defies explanation, and other such subtleties will present themselves throughout so that many obstacles can only be resolved through trial-and-error, and then we come back to replaying the same mission a dozen times or more just to figure out that one complication.

Challenge is good--tedium and repetition are bad.  This is a mantra which the developers would do well to learn, but considering the ratings I don't expect gamers to be the ones to drill it into their heads.  For some reason, this tripe actually appeals to some of them and they seem eager to forgive these critical flaws simply because the alternative is to go play Garfield's Funfest.


----------



## concealed identi (Aug 29, 2008)

This game is fucking awesome. I almost threw my DS at the last level of 12 or 13 (can't remember) but beat it on the train this morning. Man that felt good.


----------



## Flameburst (Aug 29, 2008)

I m on the 2nd level of episode 39... i need help.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm just posting again to counteract all the 'nothing special' comments.

This game is for people who love good gameplay, everything about the controls are just perfect and don't take very long to master.
What's very cool is when you finish a level and end up impressing yourself by how well you did it; you can save the replay to watch again.

Sadly my wireless router is fucked so I won't be able to download any custom made levels, but at least I can still make my own.


I think I would call this my DS game of 2008, and I will be buying it.
Because as great as soul bubbles is, I doubt I'll replay it again, whereas I can see a lot of replay value in n+


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 29, 2008)

I laugh my ass off at the people that tap A constantly. Yes, it's bad menu design. But still, come on. It's their fault as well because they were impatient. Same goes for people that always ask what to do next in an RPG because they fucking SKIP all the text.

And about the IGN thing, yeah. I think the reviewer is biased on this one because while I do enjoy the flash and xbla versions (as I stated earlier, DS and PSP versions just don't feel right to me), I am well aware that it is no perfect game. Mainly because later stages may demand perfection from a player and throw everything but the kitchen sink at the ninja. The design requires death time and time again. But what can I say? I'm a glutton for punishment and the gameplay is fast paced if you can perform well.

Also, to those that haven't yet; Do yourselves a favour and turn off those "Plus" graphics!


----------



## dib (Aug 29, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> What's very cool is when you finish a level and end up impressing yourself by how well you did it; you can save the replay to watch again.


That seems an odd point to make, because for the life of me I can't discern exactly what qualifications make for a 'good job'.

After playing several levels, I managed to discover that collecting the little coins is actually a pointless exercise.  They increase your time limit--which is plentiful already--and will otherwise only assist in getting you killed.  And best that I can tell it doesn't actually log how many you accumulated anyway.  So what other objective could there be?  Replaying missions just to try to shave a few miliseconds off your previous score is for sad, lonely types with nothing better to do.  So overall, beyond the satisfaction of completing a level I can't see 'how well you did' ever entering into it.


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 29, 2008)

You just have to be into speed runs I guess.

For example you don't have to collect every coin in mario games, but if you do- as fast as possible it makes for an impressive speed run


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 29, 2008)

IDK, this game doesn't impress me abit, mostly since my A button is broke and it can activate by itself, so ya.... go figure....

And somehow, I can't jump as high as usual, although I already press the A button down, it cant jump high.

And I'm stuck at the level with slopes and mines, damn it, I turned off my DS after 10 times trying


----------



## Osaka (Aug 29, 2008)

I was jumping up the walls, and I jumped up so fast that I killed myself. I pushed the home button, then triangle and promptly deleted it off my psp after that.

whats the point of a ninja if he cant land without getting killed, or if he cant jump up a wall without killing himself? gets rid of any fun factor of trying to do stuff fast.


----------



## paul3100 (Aug 29, 2008)

The name of the game is skill guys, if you don't have any then don't play!

paul


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 29, 2008)

Love this game.  What's the point in the coins?  I'm collecting them all, but I missed a few in episode 6 and I dunno if it's worth going back for them.

EDIT: Never mind, should have read the thread.


----------



## Dytte (Aug 29, 2008)

Just wondering.. anyone got it to work on with EZ-Flash IV lite?

i need the romlist update


----------



## Bri (Aug 29, 2008)

Why does the game play differ so much between the DS than the Flash version?  The gravity is way too high on the DS version, and the controls are much more difficult to use.  At the same time, the levels are much more simplistic than the Flash version.  They could have done a lot better with the port, in my opinion.  I can't see why it's getting such good reviews.

-Bri


----------



## Private|Par (Aug 30, 2008)

Well Bri, it's because they're not comparing it to the Flash game, they're looking at it as its own game. I think you should do this as well. Yes, they have changed stuff in the DS release. Move on.


----------



## Bri (Aug 30, 2008)

Actually, I hadn't played the Flash version until after I played N+ on the DS and couldn't understand what all the fuss was about.  The controls and physics really aren't very good.  So I checked out the Flash version, and now I see what all the fuss was about.  The Flash version is awesome.  Surely they could have made the DS version closer to the Flash version.

It's not even that cool to see your limbs flop around on the DS when you die because the gravity is too high, whereas they bounce around a lot more on the Flash version.  The levels on the DS version are also uninspired compared to those on the Flash version.

Anyway...just pointing out that the DS version is pretty disappointing in my opinion, and had I played the Flash version first it would have been moreso.

-Bri


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 30, 2008)

Private|Parts said:
			
		

> Well Bri, it's because they're not comparing it to the Flash game, they're looking at it as its own game. I think you should do this as well. Yes, they have changed stuff in the DS release. Move on.


The majority of reviews for sequels make the fact that it must be better than the previous, they should however reveiw the game as if its its own game.


----------



## Menacie (Aug 30, 2008)

Anyone got save problems with the AceKard?

Saves fine, reload the game, save gone.


----------



## 1NOOB (Aug 30, 2008)

i did 44 episode , theres no other episode after this (exept if i have something special  to do to unlock them)  and i still have 3 "unlockable" to unlock ...  what now...


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been waiting a year for this game...  Oh my... *Feint* JK DL PLAY MWA HAHAHAH


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 31, 2008)

Menacie said:
			
		

> Anyone got save problems with the AceKard?
> 
> Saves fine, reload the game, save gone.


Did you accidentally start a new game?


----------



## cyklo (Sep 1, 2008)

Fantastic release timing... having just returned from being a passenger on far too much driving, this came out the evning before I set off.  I am an XBLA N+ addict, and so thought this would provide much entertainment.  The game actually seems to play a little smoother than the XBLA version, although that may be because the gravity is higher.  Anyway, it's awesome!

I also seem to have unlocked a bunch of "level packs", but my level select screen doesn't seem to hae anything extra on it.  Anybody know how to access "tag" and the like?


----------



## Wekker (Sep 3, 2008)

this game is simply a crap,
1. get the graphic fixed, use the creativity, we* dont pay €40 for game like this
2. the gameplay is solid, we* dont pay €40 for a solid game
3. lacking extra features, we* dont pay €40 for a game that can be played at www.onlinegame.com ( just example)

we* = at least i dont pay for it, i advise not to buy this game or downloading, it just a waste of time.


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 8, 2008)

You waste your own time with such comments ... 

*It is all about skill* ... if you don't have any leave it  ....


If  you like old school games you will love it ;-)


----------

